# Andante, op. 44, no. 1 (Fernando Sor)



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Andante, op. 44, no. 1 (Fernando Sor)


Fernando Sor (1778 – 1839) was a Spanish classical guitarist and composer. Best known for writing solo classical guitar music, he also composed an opera (at the age of 19), three symphonies, guitar duos, piano music, songs, a Mass, and at least two successful ballets: Cinderella, which received over one hundred performances, and Hercule et Omphale. 


As a classical guitar virtuoso, Sor wrote didactic music for players of that instrument of all levels. Unlike modern classical guitar players, Sor used the smaller, slimmer "Romantic" guitars predating today's familiar Torres instrument. He used the ring finger of his plucking hand and eschewed the use of nails on that hand.


As part of Sor's 24 Petites pièces progressives, Op. 44, this study is selected as one of RCM (The Royal Conservatory of Music) level 2 repertoire.


----------

